# Thanksgiving



## Jim (Oct 30, 2008)

Happy Turkeyday boys !!!!!!!!!

Hope you and youre's have safe and happy holiday.

Nothing like pulling up to the families place in the GTO !!!!!!!

Jim:cool


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

*same To You And The Rest Of The Fellow And Gal Gto Owners. Everyone Is Coming Here But I Am Sure There Will Be A Couple Of Trips To The Garage Today.
Happy Thanksgiving.*


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving to all of yous also.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Back at ya on the Turkey Day but up here all our summer toys are put away for the winter...


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Yes indeed; Happy Thanksgiving to all GTO folks!!!...Watch out for the rolling drunks if you are driving this Holiday Season...


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Gobble Gobble!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks and a return of safety and happiness to everyone. Today is also my birthday so Turkey and cake... Fun day. Happy holidays.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Thanks and a return of safety and happiness to everyone. Today is also my birthday so Turkey and cake... Fun day. Happy holidays.


Happy Birthday, Aram. arty:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Happy Birthday, Aram. arty:


X2........arty:


----------



## deg04gto (Feb 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Aram and Happy Thanksgiving to the all of the GTO owners out there:cheers


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks to everyone who wished me a happy birthday. I had a great day with my family, had turkey, went out with friends.... hope everyone had a happy and safe Thanksgiving. :cheers


----------

